# Happy 20th Anniversary to Alix and her Honey



## Cooking Goddess

Happy Anniversary to you and your Sweetie Alix!  Best wishes for 20 more..._and then 20 more...__and then................_


----------



## GotGarlic

Happy Anniversary, Alix and Honey! Congrats and many happy returns!


----------



## MrsLMB

I hope you have a wonderful celebration and enjoy every single minute of this awesome milestone. Congratulations to both of you !!!


----------



## Zhizara

Congratulations Alix and Ken!


----------



## CharlieD

Congrats and many more


----------



## Andy M.

Happy Anniversary Ken and Alix.


----------



## Dawgluver

Congrats, Alix & Ken!!


----------



## bethzaring

Congratulations you two!!!


----------



## CWS4322

Hope the two of you have a very special day!


----------



## Hoot

Congratulations!
I wish y'all nothing but happiness for the years to come.


----------



## Alix

Thanks everyone! The day itself was lovely and the weekend is shaping up to be fun. We spent last night with my niece and her family playing games and eating lots of nibblies. Tonight my sister and her husband come in and we will do some more laughing eating and partying. Tomorrow is the big shindig and I can't wait! Any excuse for a party right?


----------

